# Woman tells cop she bought 'bad crack'



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

And the award for biggest jackass of the day goes to..... 

*Woman tells cop she bought 'bad crack' *
Mon Dec 18, 11:39 PM ET

A North Carolina woman was arrested after complaining to a police officer that the crack cocaine she had just purchased wasn't very good, authorities said.

Eloise D. Reaves, 50, approached the Putnam County sheriff's deputy at a convenience store Friday, telling him that another man had sold her "bad crack" that contained wax and cocaine. She pulled an alleged crack rock out of her mouth and placed it on the deputy's car for inspection, the Palatka Daily News reported for Tuesday editions. The deputy told Reaves that she would be arrested if the crack tested positive for cocaine.

She was charged with possession of cocaine and bonded out for $1,504.

:googly:


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Can't trust anybody these days.


----------

